

Ask HN: what is a good book or resource for raising money? - eibrahim


======
IridescentBlue
The Millionaire Next Door: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Millionaire-Next-Door-
Surprising/d...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Millionaire-Next-Door-
Surprising/dp/1589795474/?_encoding=UTF8&keywords=the%20millionaire%20next%20door&tag=produc05-20&linkCode=ur2&qid=1356985180&camp=1789&sr=8-1&creative=9325)

